# New Departure Mechanics Apron



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 27, 2019)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/133096825362


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## bikiba (Jun 27, 2019)

that is pretty cool


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 27, 2019)

@NewDepartureNut has to own this !


----------



## NewDepartureNut (Jun 27, 2019)

I pray no one sees this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 27, 2019)

No way man!
I’m on it, and money is no object.
I can’t live without it.


----------



## NewDepartureNut (Jun 27, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> No way man!
> I’m on it, and money is no object.
> I can’t live without it.




Dislike 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 27, 2019)

Wow!
Easy guys, I was just kidding.
$255 in less than an hour and it’s still got a week to go.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 27, 2019)

Go big or go home! Fair warning! I'm slapping 5 big ones on this bad boy!


JK. Good luck guys!


----------



## NewDepartureNut (Jun 28, 2019)

I was the first to bid. Shouldn’t that count for something [emoji22] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingSized HD (Jun 28, 2019)

Wow, $351 with 6 days left?!??.....I'm calling my silk screener!

jk- GLWS Dave


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 28, 2019)

NewDepartureNut said:


> I was the first to bid. Shouldn’t that count for something [emoji22]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Naw,
I messaged Dave long before any of you guys even saw it.
I was hoping I could snag it with an offer he couldn’t refuse, but I think he smelled blood in the water, and smartly let it ride.
queue up the Jaws music.
Muuuuaaaaaahhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 28, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Naw,
> I messaged Dave long before any of you guys even saw it.
> I was hoping I could snag it with an offer he couldn’t refuse, but I think he smelled blood in the water, and smartly let it ride.
> queue up the Jaws music.
> Muuuuaaaaaahhhhhhhhh!




Haha... bid high and bid often!  :-O


----------



## NewDepartureNut (Jun 28, 2019)

There will definitely be fireworks for someone this 4th of July 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Jun 28, 2019)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Haha... bid high and bid often!  :-O




Dave, I know it's nice to sell on here, but probably good thing this item went on the bay....


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## NewDepartureNut (Jun 28, 2019)

Ill make you and cyclingdaily a reproduction after I get it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 28, 2019)

Very nice.


----------



## Miyata FL. (Jun 28, 2019)

This cool apron and ND workman's hat displayed on a mannequin next to a bike.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 28, 2019)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Haha... bid high and bid often!  :-O



From Troy, Ohio too!


----------



## NewDepartureNut (Jul 4, 2019)

So...who got the $400 apron?? We better try some good display pictures 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

